# W.o.w.



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

entries so far

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/cgi-b...ATE=03_30_2008

http://www.lsrcc.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1957

For all of those who pre-register you will recieve a weekend pass to get in and a t-shirt. The cutoff date is March 16th. If you have any questions please feel free to ask!


More hotel info: 

For online reservations please use this link, http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h.....tid=256477 

Use the dates of the event (March 28-30) 

And Click into the Group Code and enter: WWH

We do have a special rate at the Holiday Inn in Downtown Duluth. The rooms are $89 a night starting Friday night and ending on Sunday. You must place your reservation from March 3rd through March 16th to get this rate. This is only a 2 week period. It will be first come first serve depending on how busy the hotel is that weekend


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Some WOW Images


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

and more


























A few winners, Sorry only got a few of the winners as I was tearing down the comp and the pits.


----------

